# Easy t printer or new veloci-T printer?



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i am finally at the point of buyıng a dtg but now a new player in the market. Velci-t by equipment zone.
anyone knows anything about this? which one would be better in quality Warranty? etc. ı know easy t prints on darks but equıpment zone is been there for a while and good support for 1 year laber and parts? what u guys think which machine is the way to go under 7000


----------



## B Squared (Jan 29, 2011)

As far a support goes EZ has been great - with even the smallest problems. Only thing is Im pretty sure the Veloci-T will NOT print on dark shirts - no white ink. So if your looking for something to print dark shirts on I dont think this will work for you.


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes you definitely need a printer that has white ink capabilities. Opens up so many more opportunities for sales. That's the reason I went with the easy t printer.


----------



## hcohen22 (Nov 28, 2011)

Go with the Easy T! Equipment zone was a nightmare to deal with!


----------



## Cocolroo (Jan 22, 2012)

I wouldnt go with EZ either.
There are so mant complaints and unanswered
problems associated with their printers I see in these forums.
I think they try but often will get problems that are out of their control and even they cant figure out.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Cocolroo said:


> I wouldnt go with EZ either.
> There are so mant complaints and unanswered
> problems associated with their printers I see in these forums.
> I think they try but often will get problems that are out of their control and even they cant figure out.


Hardware forums are where *unhappy* users go to complain.

We're an Easy T user (I posted my review in these forums already) and we're not posting how happy we are, every day, because we're busy making money with our printer.

The printer set me back $8000. We're able to generate profits exceeding $150 per hour with our unit.

As I said in my review, this is NOT a $25,000 printer, it's an $8000 printer. As such, the problems we've experienced haven't been considered a big deal -- it's a new printer, built by a small US manufacturer. Andy has always fixed any minor problems, he's gone above and beyond the call of duty.

We're already budgeting for a second Easy T in dual-CMYK configuration. I think we'll order it in August -- less than 2 months after ordering our first one.


----------



## jmccall (May 18, 2012)

I am happy with my Easy T - just have a few minor issues that this newby needs to get figured out.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Heres the first vid that i have seen on the veloci=t, still not 100% on which epson based printer it is? i was told its an workforce 1100/7010.. maybe equipmentzone will chime in and clarify which epson model it actually is!! Im guessing this printer is made by the same folks whom make the rainbow printer, based on the signature platen system? Groener a German company?

From what i understand this is a cmyk only printer? (white or light shirts) Is there another model based on the desktop/dx5 head available in the same design? as im sure the capabilty is there to do so (swapping printer models).. this is one to watch IMHO if theres a dx5 model in the works @ the entry level price competition is getting stiff still waiting on the white ink capable desktop in the 4500-5500 price range and i think this design could pull it off and be a profitable machine for sure.. then i think dtg will grow enormously!! cool design by the way but it needs some stickers on the red plastic!!

Veloci-T Direct To Garment Printer - Just $6,995 - YouTube


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my easy t printer Friday. It came very well packaged. Everything was fine no cracks broken parts etc. seems to be a very solid nice machine. I haven't got it up and running yet as waiting for my new place of business to be ready and don't want to have to set it up twice. Been an Excellent experience with easy t so far! I couldn't have asked for better customer service!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Seems both have lowered there price on ebay to 5900.00... looks like some price wars flaring up? It will prolly end up whom can go the lowest and still profit as far as price perspective?? This is what competition creates as we have seen an 8,000 machine drop to 5900 in a short time! are we going to see the entry level models in the 4500-5500 range? I think so maybe lower?, including the 8 channel printers, as we are only talking a few hundred dollars difference in the actual print engine base cost..If one wants to be competitve and stay in business price will be a factor in this reality, there will also be a point of whos entry level printer can keep up with production!! you may be able to sell alot of printers but sales cant trump production capabilities ...This is an entirely new market and will be interesting to watch..


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

With volume production, there's little reason these machines couldn't drop to $5k. You still need ancillary accessories to get started (ink, press, cleaning solution, pretreatment, etc) but if you're starting with just CMYK, a $5k solution would open plenty of doors.

I think that the most active market for the lower end machines would be walk-ups and kiosks -- production speed isn't important if you're selling $20 "while you wait" custom t-shirts.

And if you did need production speed as a priority, a step up to a higher end machine (Neoflex?) is only 4000 shirts worth of profit. Just run 2 shifts per day during your busy season and you should be able to upgrade to a faster unit in a month or two -- if you have that kind of volume.

We'll pay off our first Easy T in under 4 months total. 1600 shirts. Production time hasn't been an issue, but of course I'd love a much faster machine (Aeeon YouTube gets a lot of hits from my shop).


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I should have noted when i referred to production, i meant the actual production of the machine being built itself!! The desk top epson model printer is faster than any pro model epson printer as far as time per print basis on an equal sized and identical image, this due to the actual epson print engine firmware and interweaving capability between the two.. additional platens and work flow increase production on the 48xx series printer but not the actual print times per print on the same size and type graphic thats just a fact!! comes down to your business model, print qauility expected, rip capability etc.. but to get up in the higher print production speeds your going to be spending kornit and aeoon type money... @ this point you would weigh your machine cost, production volume, business model.. ie add another low cost machine to increase production? vs... I cant see spending 200,000-500,000 on these high end printers without being in the top 1% of your market! that leaves most of us out.. I would also add i have not seen a high end machine beat the print qauility of the epson print! have you?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, I didn't realize that the 4880s would be slower (on a per-print basis) than the 1900/2000 models. Makes sense, though.

I would actually be willing to give up some resolution in exchange for speed -- the only reason we ever print in superfine mode is to reduce banding, but that's just a kludge that is better fixed by a nozzle clean. Printing in regular mode (720x720 I assume) is fast and aligns perfectly if the nozzles are clean.

I'd gather that the majority of the installation labor for the cheapest DTG printers is pure assembly: since a third party RIP does the data portion (EKPrint), that's plug and go. Since they appear to be using mostly OEM products, one can pre-make the long cables and that should be plug and go.

The most time consuming process is the alpha/beta test stages. I can not imagine how many hours go into testing every little adaptation of the OEM printer -- I'd guess a few thousand man-hours minimum.

Once that's resolved, the actual printer itself should be cheap to manufacturer. But us early adopters have to be the ones paying for the thousands of man-hours of initial design-build costs.

I'm OK with that -- as I progress and profit, I'm happy to share some of my secrets with others, but not all of them.

My guess is that the base line DTG printers (CMYK only) will sell for under $2500 by 2014, and the white underbase ones will sell for $4500.

The $8000-$10,000 price range will be replaced with Epson-based printers with 2 actual printheads (white in front, CMYK following up in back), channeling 8 channels of white and 2 channels each of CMYK -- and I don't know of anyone actually working on one, but it's definitely doable. It would triple productivity on darks, or faster!.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

On another note, the pic they list on ebay of the veloci-t clearly shows the epson workforce 1100 control panel (white face w/buttons lower right in the pic) So i think we can confirm this is an epson wf 1100 base model unit... The concern here is epson no longer sells the wf1100 its out of production, compass micro does sell wf1100 parts but how long is the question?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've seen that dual printhead video -- what I'm thinking about isn't a back-to-back print system, but a front-to-back system that literally prints white followed by CMYK in the same pass. Possible to calibrate? No clue. Custom ROM? Probably. Definitely going to be the next step for the commercial DIYDTG folks.

That Veloci-T worries me certainly. Easy T just retired the R1900 based printers and moved to a newer Epson printer (R2000? Not sure), which shows that they're at least spending their profits on revising their product.

Again though, for me, $8000 for a complete system from Easy T isn't even a decision. 67 T-shirts sold a month for 2 years pays it off -- and we're selling more than 67 printers. If it dies at 2 years and there aren't replacement parts, I buy whatever is newest and prettiest.

We've been considering doing an in-house DIYDTG ourselves (3880 would be preferred for the wider platen width) but were waiting to have an actual DTG in-house before tinkering. I was considering using 80/20 Inc's framing to build it. We'll see if we slow down in winter...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been watching that 3800 build recently here, and it really is too slow. I couldn't tolerate it. We run our Easy T in unidirectional mode because we haven't had time to calibrate bidirectional yet, and that's still pretty quick.

There's something waiting out there, ready to pick up the speed, but who will be the first to discover it?

DTG doesn't need 1440dpi or 720dpi. It'd do fine with 360dpi, even 180dpi. Just a matter of getting the RIP to figure out which model can support a super fast mode and keep it accurately aligned.

This post was in reply to the one below it. Time traveling!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

treefox2118 said:


> DTG doesn't need 1440dpi or 720dpi. It'd do fine with 360dpi, even 180dpi. Just a matter of getting the RIP to figure out which model can support a super fast mode and keep it accurately aligned.


I think you will find that both the 180 and 360 dpi resolutions will not apply enough ink. All the Dual CMYK printers I have seen typically run at 720 x 720 dpi.

Mark


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> I think you will find that both the 180 and 360 dpi resolutions will not apply enough ink. All the Dual CMYK printers I have seen typically run at 720 x 720 dpi.


That makes sense -- I haven't needed to print on an inkjet (paper) in years, so I can't recall if the lower resolutions just meant less ink.

It still all feels too slow for me. I know the Kornit and Aeoons have custom firmware to raise the speed (and larger printhead swaths I think), but I still feel the DX5 printhead can do more, faster. Just a matter of who gets there first.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

you can only push the dx5 head so far, its already being pushed farther than intended with slightly higher viscous inks than intended.. can more be pulled out, not sure but its close to max..IMHO.. keep in mind any other printer in its class is not any faster by more than seconds, and some of these have hefty price tags with a less qauility print IMHO due to larger drop size/nozzle but lower res comes along with this senario


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

treefox2118 said:


> It still all feels too slow for me. I know the Kornit and Aeoons have custom firmware to raise the speed (and larger printhead swaths I think), but I still feel the DX5 printhead can do more, faster. Just a matter of who gets there first.


The DX5 head can move faster. The proof is seeing what DTG Digital has done with the M2 printer. If you increase the drop size, you can drop down to a lower print resolution - which increases your print speed. But you have to have the key to unlocking the Epson firmware - which Epson does not share freely. DTG Digital got it through Mutoh - an authorized modifier on the large format side.

Mark


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> The DX5 head can move faster. The proof is seeing what DTG Digital has done with the M2 printer. If you increase the drop size, you can drop down to a lower print resolution - which increases your print speed. But you have to have the key to unlocking the Epson firmware - which Epson does not share freely. DTG Digital got it through Mutoh - an authorized modifier on the large format side.
> 
> Mark


All this being said, wouldnt be so much easier to just add an additional "low cost printer" that will produce a higher res and give the same end result of faster production? debatable? with the security of multiple printers if one goes offline?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

That's what we're doing, actually: I'm using the profits of my Easy T to purchase a second one. I can't imagine that we would ever need more than 2 DTGs in one shop (I am starting up a second and third shop in other states), because we do have a big screen printing department as well. Still, 2 printers and 2 guys working 40 hours a week with 3-4 heat presses would be really profitable with many small jobs.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think this is the ticket, multiple low cost printers!! everyone was going bigger, higher cost.. looks like the trend is reversing you see smaller machines, with prices dropping!! If your a manufacturer would it not be more logical to get more machines out and reap the rewards of consumable profit? epsons business model?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hence why my room will have a platen service station that fits 4 platens between two workers (one who loads printers, one who heat presses).

A high production shop could just cap their print size to 11x6 (66 square inches, FAST to print) -- which covers most corporate T-shirts and plenty of event t-shirts -- and reap the profits. 2 workers, 4 heat presses, 2-3 discount DTGs, you're looking at just $150,000 for 2 years of expenses including overhead, and a ROI of 50 shirts per day to break even. A decent enough salesman can bring in 10x that on an average day -- and you'd still be able to maintain a fast turn-around with 1 shift.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Based on what I have seen, the money is made by providing reliable printers that push out ink as fast as possible. Money is not really made on the sale of printers because the tech support can eat up those profits extremely fast. The lower the price of the printer, one can reasonably deduct that your amount of tech support will increase unless you put people on a pay for tech support. But that is a double edge sword because if the users struggle and don't want to pay for tech support, they are not using any ink.

I hear a lot from dtg users that they think the profit on selling dtg printers is huge and everyone that does are millionaires because of it. Not sure if that is the case. Especially when there are more 3rd party ink sellers that are taking business away from the manufacturers. But if business was easy, everyone would be doing it.

Mark


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I broke down the likely profit of the Easy T in a previous post here -- it's not that high and Andy's tech support has been exemplary for me.

On the flip side, once a company does get a good system working, the additional profits will be much higher per unit. If they can be competitive on ink systsems, they'll profit even moreso.

For me, profitability will come from efficiency. I'm designing a web-to-rip front end right now that will allow users to truly generate print-ready PNG files with absolutely zero intervention on our part (even resolution checkers to confirm the file will print well).

Over the past 6 weeks of DTG ownership, I created my own "cost analysis" comparing screen printing jobs to DTG, to find the "sweet spot" based on artwork size and number of colors. I would say that only about 20% of our screen print jobs over the past 3 years would be more profitable on DTG, but that's because we designed artwork to meet our limited color count options.

Now, we have more options -- and the sales people will know how to best price jobs.

I'd be a little more scared if I dropped $60k on a brother 781 though. Amortizing $60k over 2 years is a LOT harder than $8.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> Based on what I have seen, the money is made by providing reliable printers that push out ink as fast as possible. Money is not really made on the sale of printers because the tech support can eat up those profits extremely fast. The lower the price of the printer, one can reasonably deduct that your amount of tech support will increase unless you put people on a pay for tech support. But that is a double edge sword because if the users struggle and don't want to pay for tech support, they are not using any ink.
> 
> I hear a lot from dtg users that they think the profit on selling dtg printers is huge and everyone that does are millionaires because of it. Not sure if that is the case. Especially when there are more 3rd party ink sellers that are taking business away from the manufacturers. But if business was easy, everyone would be doing it.
> 
> Mark


In regard to the dtg printer manufacturer profit based on entry level epson printers.. Alot depends on design and qauility of build.. I can see your point with dtg's that are non-epson as the printhead cost alone is huge! the question is where does it leave the non epson dtg makers in the end as the entry level priced printer is now starting to hit the market?, I would'nt want to face that competition.. I can say with great confidence @ an 6-8000 msrp entry level based epson units the profit margins are very healthy with the limited warranty and service thats given @ this price, what warranty are you really getting if anything that touches ink isnt covered anyway? Tech support is far less with the printer itself based on an oem epson Imho ..Given a fast production design for the dtg conversion- if you will! even better margins!! I said two years ago in a thread they could be produced and sold in the 5,000 range (epson entry level) folks rolled there eyes @ this notion!! well here we are with 2 in this category of 5900.. This price point still equals healthy profit and more residual consumable sales to boot or they would'nt be pursuing it.. 3rd party ink, well thats never going to change! however if the market for dtg is bigger there is plenty of room for competition! Look how many 3rd party regular inkjet ink resellers are out there, the oem controls this price bar for the most part! previous to the new low cost epson based garment printers,alot of folks were buying the used t-jets etc and dumping money for refurbing.. I think regardless of any perceived risk most will opt for the low cost unit going in... I think the price point for the entry level printers will go even lower yet...!! millionaires? its possible with printer profit alone in less than a year, and if you add residual sales i dont doubt this for a second. hypothetically lets look at 35 entry level printer units with a modest profit margin of 3,000= 105,000 sell 335 units at a 3,000 margin= 1,002,000 so you can just imagine how fast there getting to there first mil with larger profit margins (this doesn't include consumables to run it) Regardless its certainly a healthy income anyway you look @ it..Imho.. Nothing wrong with being prosperous, and I'm not dissing the high end models either as most have a tremendous amount of r&d and cost involved in there operating system.. I just think the higher priced dtg manufacture is going to have to accomodate the entry level market aswell!.. Honestly from a end-user view- if you can achieve the same result,in the same time for lower cost with a unit with less electronics/hassel what would your choice be? the difference between the epson based entry level and high end dtg "outside of rip choice" (which you can get what flavor you want) is you push the platen in! not a hard decision for me as epson makes a great printer.. Hopefully existing manufactures have not become complacent in there workings/business model, innovation changes the landscape?I will be the first to admit i kicked the concept around 1yr ago after making the diy's for a good while (entry level printers) I never thought in a million years they could be marketed @ the 8k range with the existing competition, how wrong i was!! I guess this comes from builder perspective! Its certainly garnished alot more of my interest now... It just seems to me there would be so much growth opportunity if these become more affordable with more options in machine brands, essentially giving the enduser more opportunity to succeed in there venture.. win win? One can only conclude the market is heading this direction based on recent entry price point dtg's and the resale prices being offered on used units?


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

two printer many different ideas. i think i am going to wait a little longer see what happens. price of both machine are great for me. but tech this tech that support this im getting scared now . at the mean time i bought a oki c9500dxn for dirt cheap so i can use 11x17 self weeding on light shirts. hopefully it will serve its purpose until i decide which machine. as a small timer guy here i wish i can say yes and buy one right away but $$$ tight with a baby on the way. i wanted to thank u all for ur inputs. lets see if there will be anymore changes in coming weeks


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I would definitely say make sure it's a patient decision -- don't rush into something until you're confident you can give it the care and attention it needs.

You won't find a DTG that doesn't have maintenance needs -- even the expensive Kornits have users complaining!


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

my only concern is the learning curve and what if i get a job and the machine dies on me and im screwed . i know everything can die at any point but if im gonno spend 7k on something i want it to last and not give me problems for a while and if i need help i should be paying for it for a while for that help. even hyundai gives 100000 mile warranty on a 9900$ car lol


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I will only point out that if one waits till the art of dtg printing gets very easy, the competition will be substantially more. The best estimates that I hear is there is over 50,000 screen printers in the USA and less than 12,000 dtg printers (hard to tell how many of the earlier ones sold are still working). Since dtg printing takes up less space, requires less skills and could be cheaper to get started than screen printing, one could expect that the number of dtg printers will fastly exceed screen printers. That will lead the competition to quickly focus on decreasing price wars - which can kill profits quickly.

There are definitely pros and cons to dtg printing. Some of the cons are good for keeping the level of competition down. Just another perspective to consider.

Mark


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> two printer many different ideas. i think i am going to wait a little longer see what happens. price of both machine are great for me. but tech this tech that support this im getting scared now . at the mean time i bought a oki c9500dxn for dirt cheap so i can use 11x17 self weeding on light shirts. hopefully it will serve its purpose until i decide which machine. as a small timer guy here i wish i can say yes and buy one right away but $$$ tight with a baby on the way. i wanted to thank u all for ur inputs. lets see if there will be anymore changes in coming weeks


I think you have the right idea! Be patient, and actually go look at and use the machine if at all possible.. If your lucky ask to see under the pretty covers and this will give you a very good perspective on the construction of the machine!! even a used model!! 

there will prolly be more brands entering the market at the entry level price point..look @ them all and weigh it against your business model!!

As far as warranty! very little warranty is given on these machines accross the board.. In most cases anything that touches ink isnt covered which = no warranty in my opionion.. if its a basic epson with no additional electronics this are easily fixed and serviced with cheap available parts! Its the printhead that can get expensive! If you think about it the manufacturer cant control how you maintain your printer and this is very important to keep a dtg running smooth.. cmyk only is very little maint compared to adding white ink, a cmyk unit will run about as easy as a stock printer itself.. Its best to go get a feel of whats involved and then make an educated choice... I do think dtg will grow at a quick pace with lower machine cost and your prolly just seeing the begining of the influx of cheaper units, I would be surprized if more of the "fixture brand" dtg companys dont introduce a basic model to compete as equiptment zone has done. i cant see them letting this business escape them along with the residual consumable sales.... best of luck


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Many people are making new printers. Include cafepress. They will make their own not for resell but who knows. They had Kornit and Mod but they seems not happy with both. Can wait to see CafePress Dtg. Lol. Jeff, when is yours ETA? German Engineering! lots of luck! Most inexpensive on the market? That is what I heard. $4000 plus minus, Epson2000. By the way i have doz of them left. How are you cover after service with that profit? Any way you are German so I won't worry. lol.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Just to bring clarification to some misinformation:

Cafe Press has no intention of building their own printers, nor are they abandoning the Mod1 platform. No need to go further into the details, but the information posted is inaccurate.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello NeoFather

Thanks for the kind words!! Well im the biggest procrastinator with these printers

Im always tinkering with these machines anyway and testing different designs.. Its hard for me to pull the trigger on putting something out.. After service is the issue with very little profit, but as you can see im always talking about them anyway!! Design portion is the easy part running dtg business different story.lol I teter back and forth regarding the diydtg roots and what i can do to accomodate where i started? I have been watching the market with the cheaper units coming out and I think it would be hard to compete as a very small guy against a built infastructured dtg company.. Anyway my new platen system should be here thursday (prototype) had tuc-loc make it to match our prototype..lol... who knows maybe i will get lucky and get involved with it in one fashion or another!! Im not really thrilled with the single button reset per cart on the 2000 either, it works but waste ink is higher.. heard there may be raft chip soon? heard that on the 1900 also Theres always the decoder but this adds time and $ for an inexpensive set-up... the ink chips are my biggest complaint on the 2000... the waiting game..

Im interested to see if the veloci-t (which i think is built by the groener company "rainbow printer") will put a 8 channel printer on that design? looks like it runs an 1100 now but would be easy to upgrade!! that would be a tough one to overcome depending pricepoint.. I think groener is a german company if im not mistaken? this is a slam dunk design and can be mass produced cheap and easy IMHO..


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Anything is possible but I think a $4,000 to $5,000 printer will be hard for a company to sustain. In theory it sounds great but once you get going you will realize all the overhead that will creep in.

I made many of the exact assumptions you did Jeff regarding tech support and ink sales.

Entry level machines attract new home based busineses. Nothing wrong with this since I started in my brother's laundry room but new businesses take quite a while to get going. You will see ink sales that don't really support anything.

Tech support is another issue. No matter how well you build your machine users are going to find errors you've never heard of and use it in ways you never could have imagined.

I'm not going to detail all the pitfalls I've learned from hard knocks but let's just say more than ever I understand why DTG machines are the price they are. You couldn't provide the level of support, innovation and business growth if the prices fall any further.

It will be an interesting year.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> Cafe Press has no intention of building their own printers, nor are they abandoning the Mod1 platform. No need to go further into the details, but the information posted is inaccurate.


I heard cafe press two engineer at last show. He could be joke or he was serious. But to me there was no smiling. Very smart looking young PHD(?) look guys. Justin was there and big ink guy was there. They were picking our idea(?) or some. I can be wrong but there are no smokes if there are no cooking. I never said they will abandon mod. They just look for another direction which is not odd at all in business point.
Cheers!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> Anything is possible but I think a $4,000 to $5,000 printer will be hard for a company to sustain. In theory it sounds great but once you get going you will realize all the overhead that will creep in.
> 
> I made many of the exact assumptions you did Jeff regarding tech support and ink sales.
> 
> ...


I think the level of success comes down to the design and costs involved in the manufacture of the machine, and how you structure your enviornment regarding the sale with a very clear approach on warranty and size of the operation (managing customer expectations).. ***it is what it is vs price *** .. there will always be issue of some sort with any machine of this nature.. Im confident good profit can be made on a 4 to 5,000 dollar unit with the minimal warrantys given.. last i seen your selling @ 5900? Theres no doubt we will see this price point from others!! reality here is its a printer and there are much bigger machines manufactered with higher cost in the same price bracket that are profittable.. 

I think a good example of this is the new veloci-t which by all accounts seems to be manufactured by a third party it retails at 6900.. theres margin in this price for the manufacturer and the reseller @ which point the reseller will also have to warranty the machine for a period of time.. there not going to do this without it being a profittable system? My point here is if a reseller not the direct manufacturer can profit it can be done at this price point!! there design is streamlined for fast production cheaply..curious if it will be upgraded to an 8 channel in the future, i dont think there price point could be beat unless you have a similar concept, it is an awesome design for there manufacture process.. a large machine 3'-4'ft length with the man hours of build and assembly is not going to have a chance competing with something like the veloci-t..just think of the crating time and shipping cost time alone..it has to be a well designed machine in all of these aspects to be profittable as an entry level unit.. If they add an 8 channel to this design they are really going to have something!!

end use and "errors" In my experience using a completely stock epson converted to dtg there should be no reason for errors with the one exception of the platen not being properly loaded to the print position! load error/paper out.. the print engine failing under normal circumstances is possible but it should work within its normal parameters error free.. errors are just not part of the equation with our conversion and shouldnt be using the stock printer..imho we have overcome this aswell load/paper out error- my printer will not even print until its properly loaded to the print position in the same fashion most other models work, for example once you rip the job (press print) it waits until the platen is loaded.. same with printing dark shirts it doesnt try to load before or between layers and give you the paper out error, it simply waits until the platen is loaded .. I can see errors coming from hardware failures, sensor failures, but we have not had any issue... luck i guess? (I will say we went thru 3 years of building these and have fried many printers in testing and careless spilling of ink and the like etc, im not saying we did not have a learning curve to get to where we are there have been accidents that caused error!! and we learned how to over come) All im saying is based on the stock printer it should work as a normal stock printer.. To be fair i have to say most of the testing has been done in house by family members including kids 14,12,10... 

consumable sales priced competively will attract other brand machine users and i can honestly say i think this is the better market to be in not on the machine end!! I just enjoy building the printers.. I think the quality of the ink is important to achieve this, and just as important color match to the original art..profile possibly diversify in product brand? There are several ink vendors that do very well just suppling ink and product and nothing else!


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

I have had the best experience so far with Jay from Easy T. There has not been a time when my phone calls have not been answered or returned within minutes. Wow!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Car manufacturers have tens of millions to spend on R&D on 110 year old technology.

I just got another 4 figure DTG order today. Guy came in to see the first shirt and was stunned.

On the flip side, DTG needs to be printing to stay healthy. Consider doing it through a local contract DTG until you have enough consistent work to do 100 shirts a week (say, 20 shirts a day). We tell people 6-8 business days, and queue jobs so we always have at least 24 shirts a day to print.

My room is now at 60% humidity and everything is beautiful, but we're swamped. I need a second machine but worried that I'll have two printers to worry about in January and February.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

signsonadime said:


> I have had the best experience so far with Jay from Easy T. There has not been a time when my phone calls have not been answered or returned within minutes. Wow!


Wondering why so many calls? is this for service?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How much do you have to charge per t-shirt to stay in business at an average of 24 a day. 

You also have to print from each cartridge not just one or two.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> Im interested to see if the veloci-t (which i think is built by the groener company "rainbow printer") will put a 8 channel printer on that design? looks like it runs an 1100 now but would be easy to upgrade!! that would be a tough one to overcome depending pricepoint.. I think groener is a german company if im not mistaken? this is a slam dunk design and can be mass produced cheap and easy IMHO..


Groener do not make the Rainbow or the veloci t or any other dtg printer !! If an 8 channel is launched the R&D will be a lot so don't expect to low a price tag.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Colin...

Maybe you can elaborate on whom actually makes the printer, looks like you sold the rainbow under the r-jet name? I have always seen the printer tied to groener, I appologize for the confusion.. i did read some history somewhere but forgot? ***** update my memory was refreshed, these are made by "Trisky" Italian company****Are you positive that the 8 channel would be more expensive? Inside info? How much R&D would be needed, they already have the technology in place.. I read also that you will be selling the same style printer as the (veloci-t) in the midi brand? 

Regardless here in the states an entry level printer in the 4500-5000 range will do well on capturing a good portion of the market on price point alone and its fairly simple with a stock printer.. pretty telling when the veloci-t a discountinued wf1100 model can come from accross the pond and be marketed by a reseller in the 6k range.. The entry level printers made here in the states are no more than glorified diy printers (pretty covers) Even a diy style printer shown to work better with easier operation and error free would do very well, i cant tell you the countless emails i recieve regarding this concept.. they dont care what its made of as long as the end result is the same!! A diy style could be marketed even cheaper and i can tell you for fact many of these work better than anything in the available entry level market currently!!

How is the resolute ink/easytprinter combination working out? looks like you guys work alot together here on the threads? I know you have a financial interest being the ink supplier for the printer..It would be in your best interest to promote the printer, its hard to get unbiased info in this regard...


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

I have had to make calls because the company is in New Jersey and I live in South Dakota. Mostly set up questions a min or two a call. I'm new to dtg and my printer was set up smoothly. Got it printing yesterday and I'm impressed. Got a shirt printed. My first and it looked and felt like the one Anajet sent me as a sample. I have never experienced the customer service with any company that I got from easy t. They truly have been amazing!


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> Hey Colin...
> 
> Maybe you can elaborate on whom actually makes the printer, looks like you sold the rainbow under the r-jet name? I have always seen the printer tied to groener, I appologize for the confusion.. i did read some history somewhere but forgot? ***** update my memory was refreshed, these are made by "Trisky" Italian company****Are you positive that the 8 channel would be more expensive? Inside info? How much R&D would be needed, they already have the technology in place.. I read also that you will be selling the same style printer as the (veloci-t) in the midi brand?
> 
> ...


Hi German,

In answer to your question we have been selling the Midi (same as Veloci T) since February this year. Its a diamond.

With the R&D its not the 8 channel print bar that will increase the cost it is the legal obligation to provide a proper EU warranty and the tooling for the covers & chassis etc. Its a massive investment and gamble.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

signsonadime said:


> I have had to make calls because the company is in New Jersey and I live in South Dakota. Mostly set up questions a min or two a call. I'm new to dtg and my printer was set up smoothly. Got it printing yesterday and I'm impressed. Got a shirt printed. My first and it looked and felt like the one Anajet sent me as a sample. I have never experienced the customer service with any company that I got from easy t. They truly have been amazing!


Print sample should be fairly equal, the only difference would be ink/garment choice and the learned art of the pretreat process, otherwise there both epson based printers and both use ek rip www.eukondigital.com (sprint/fp125 ekrip). We have alot of experience with ekrip, and im pretty sure we were the first to use ek rip in a non commercial oem dtg as far back as 2010, the majority of diydtgs use ekrip..How is the colormatch of the printed sample to the original art?, ek is profiled for dupont! Resolute ink has some great properties when we tested it, but they desperately need to provide a profile for the rip, do you make color adjustments in rip to compensate? If you test dupont ink you will see your color match to the original art is awesome..keep us updated on your venture!!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Inkster UK said:


> Hi German,
> 
> In answer to your question we have been selling the Midi (same as Veloci T) since February this year. Its a diamond.
> 
> With the R&D its not the 8 channel print bar that will increase the cost it is the legal obligation to provide a proper EU warranty and the tooling for the covers & chassis etc. Its a massive investment and gamble.


I agree i think the epson wf1100 is a great cmyk only printer especially at its printer cost of 150.00 @ the end of there production 99.00 we used the 1100 alot in the diy arena!! the only concern is epson no longer makes the wf1100 its discountinued! not sure what affect this will have on parts supply!!

Interesting, can you elaborate on the EU warranty? I wonder how this warranty coincides with the base model epson printer thats discontinued? everyone using epson base printers are at the mercy of epsons production, we dont know when they will be discountined etc!! This is a question on the mind of most in the dtg buying process "will i be able to get parts" you see this alot with the 2200 based machines folks whom bought 2200 epson based dtg's having trouble sourcing parts essentially sitting on a 4 figure paper weight!!

As far as tooling, the print engine and printer chasis for an 8 channel (r2000,r1900,r1800,r1400,wf 1100) is the exact same size as the wf1100 thats currently used on this design..so im not sure where tooling for covers would be an issue... epson desktops (a3) all use the same frame.. only difference is printheadhead/carriage and firmware which are also in the same electronics cover!! the base frames are identical If you think about this from epsons standpoint its much cheaper to use the same chasis for there many models of desktop printers the tooling for different chasis per model would be $$ they save by using the same chasis and only changing the firmware and printhead/carriage!! Its as simple as swapping printer models!! the EU warranty must be the issue, i would love to hear more on this aspect, maybe it can be offered elsewhere if this is some major issue there?..


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> As far as tooling, the print engine and printer chasis for an 8 channel (r2000,r1900,r1800,r1400,wf 1100) is the exact same size as the wf1100 thats currently used on this design..so im not sure where tooling for covers would be an issue... epson desktops (a3) all use the same frame..


Did I mention any of those print bars ??


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Inkster UK said:


> Did I mention any of those print bars ??


Print bars? can you be a bit more detailed, looks like im missing something!! I see you mentioned tooling costs and this is where i dont think there is a conflict being the same chasis!! Are you referencing the white ink learning curve? and maint required? If so dual cmyk anyone? An 8 channel can be merketed as dual cmyk with white ink option.. twice as fast, using an in production printer.. I would be more concerned trying to market an out of production epson printer model, this to me is very questionable business practice to unsuspecting buyers without a timetable of parts availability? Dont get me wrong i think the trisky (midi/veloci-t, rainbow,smart garment, etc) is an incredible design, first time i seen it an action it had wow factor.. I would just like to see an 8 channel epson desktop on it..

Also can you elaborate the details of EU warranty?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like digital art solutions (smart garment printer) Is marketing the veloci-t.. epson wf1100 based cmyk only printer.. Digital Art Solutions: Direct To Garment Printing, Smart Garment Printer


Veloci-T Direct To Garment Printer - Just $6,995 - YouTube


----------

